# Seagull quality issues?



## mkbb (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi,

I just purchased a Seagull S6 Original(2018 refresh) and I’m concerned with the kerfing.

Is it normal for the kerfing to have splinters? It gets really bad towards the neck. Feels like anytime I strum the guitar wood chips will start coming out of the sound hold. I tried my best to get a few pictures.

What are your guys thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sure, it’s a little sloppy, but it’ll be okay. We should expect better from a fully modern factory, but they keep their costs down by cutting corners I suspect. Some of the most sought after classic guitars are no better.

Edit: Check the responses on the acoustic guitar forum, you'll find they concur.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Seek and ye shall find.

I checked my 12 year old Seagull and mine doesn't look like that. What's (2018 refresh) mean?


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Dull chisel, saw blade, no sanding. Loosen off the strings , vacuuming will remedy it.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The quality of Seagulls is great. The finishing on the inside of that one is a little rough, but that’s why the prices continue to be low. Sanded kerfing won’t make a single bit of difference to the sound or function of the guitar, nor will it affect the durability. So no, it’s not a quality issue.


----------



## mkbb (Feb 8, 2020)

Guitar101 said:


> Seek and ye shall find.
> 
> I checked my 12 year old Seagull and mine doesn't look like that. What's (2018 refresh) mean?


It just means that they updated the looks of the guitar a little. I believe the only differences are the pickguard and the colour of the bindings.

This is my first Godin guitar and I was little disappointment with the kerfing, my Yamaha FG700 which is half the price looks perfect.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's my Seagull Maritime SWS Mahogany HG. Certainly not as clean as the hand made guitars I have, but really not bad.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Here's my Seagull Maritime SWS Mahogany HG. Certainly not as clean as the hand made guitars I have, but really not bad.


And a higher-end line than the S6, yet still with the kerfing left rough. I bet it sounds great


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

jdto said:


> And a higher-end line than the S6, yet still with the kerfing left rough. I bet it sounds great


Yup, sounds awesome. I wanted to order an all mahogany guitar from a builder I like but couldn't put the money together, so I got this and a matching folk size S&P. Both are very good but I especially like the Seagull.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's a pic of my 2001 S6. Wonder how many they were pumping out then compared to now though.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Played the new version and I gotta say it was very good, and will bloom a bit over time.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Godin is very responsive to customer enquiries (or inquiries, if you're British). Write to them by old fashioned email, show them the same photos and ask if you should be concerned. Then, you'll have a documented conversation should there ever be a structural issue. They are very proud of their quality control, and I wouldn't be surprised if you get some action on this. 

I've had them get back to me in 15 minutes when doing neck removals on some inventive 80's Godin-family products. 
[email protected] (FB)


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Yup. I've contacted them a couple of times with questions and have been quickly replied to each time. Seem like great people.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

friend has one. IN the humidity during the summer the action was at least a quarter inch off the fret board at the 12th fret. Un playable, and it was fairly new.


----------



## mkbb (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks for all your feedback and advice! It's a beautiful sounding guitar, I do Quality Assurance for a living so I have a knack on finding imperfections on items that I purchase and it doesn't help that I have a bit of OCD! 

I'll give Godin a shout, I'm curious to hear what they say.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Glue work is clean and precise for what I can see. Next time you change the strings hit it with a shoe polish brush and a careful vacuum.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mkbb said:


> Thanks for all your feedback and advice! It's a beautiful sounding guitar, I do Quality Assurance for a living so I have a knack on finding imperfections on items that I purchase and it doesn't help that I have a bit of OCD!
> 
> I'll give Godin a shout, I'm curious to hear what they say.


The unsanded kerfing isn’t an imperfection per se, but a conscious choice to skip something that is completely cosmetic (and on the inside of the guitar, to boot). It has no effect on the sound, durability or structure of the guitar. It’s just something they can leave out which helps them reduce production time and cost, passing along the savings to the consumer.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Today I learned what kerfing is.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ditto when I saw the thread!


----------



## Serge_L (Dec 31, 2007)

Quick replies from Godin? Heck, I even once got an email replied within maybe an hour... on a Sunday night!


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I looked at my S&P showcase after reading this thread. This is pretty much top of the line for Godin acoustics. Mine was made in 2015 and looks pretty good, not perfect.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Just looked at my 2000 Norman B20(6) that I bought new for $300 twenty years ago. The kurfufles are all cleanly cut no fuzzy things just some wood chips from when I scalloped the braces to get more bass out of it.

See post 21 above; that's what mine looks like.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Just looked at my 2000 Norman B20(6) that I bought new for $300 twenty years ago. The kurfufles are all cleanly cut no fuzzy things just some wood chips from when I scalloped the braces to get more bass out of it.
> 
> See post 21 above; that's what mine looks like.


What about the thingamabobs and FooFoo valves. How are they looking?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> What about the thingamabobs and FooFoo valves. How are they looking?


I drank too much when I was scalloping the braces so I ended up taking the bobs and the valves out with a sawzall. No regrets though, the guitar has more low end now.


----------

